
Depressed by Politics? Just Let Go - otoolep
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/17/opinion/depressed-by-politics-just-let-go.html
======
ldehaan
there's a good quote for that sentiment:

'The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do
nothing.'

~~~
otoolep
If you read the article, you'll see this is not the point. To quote from it:

"Instead, get involved in a tangible way — volunteering, donating money or
even running for office. This transforms you from victim of political
circumstance to problem solver."

